# Landscape Bed Renovation & Irrigation Suggestions



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

I am in the process of planning a landscape renovation where we are looking to replace all plants in our front beds. The new beds will have mostly azaleas, hollies, and nandinas with a few areas for annuals. I want to extend my irrigation system into the beds to help with the establishment of plants. For this setup, would drip or micro pop-ups be preferred? I do not know much about irrigating landscape beds, so this could be somewhat vague.


----------



## BadDogPSD (Jul 9, 2020)

I think I'd go with drip. Drip gives you plenty of flexibility to put the water right where it needs to go. It's also pretty easy to change up as you add & remove plants.


----------

